# rough times (long)



## johnnycnc (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello all,
Sorry I have been absent,but there have been pressing matters
At my home.
On the afternoon of June 7th,around 5pm,our hometown of Columbus,IN experienced a record flood.Heavy rains in our town had the ground saturated,and streams swollen,
Then we got the runoff from the towns North of us,that had received 11 inches of rain
In the prior 12-24 hours.There was no  possible way for our streams to handle
The added flow,and they went crazy,flooding places that had never flooded before.
My whole neighborhood was under water,and we had to evacuate our home.
The water went from a few inches in the street to several feet within 30 minutes
time.Very quick is an understatement.
We could not drive out by the time we realized the situation was going to
be more than some water standing in the street, so we only had time to grab a few
clothes and head for higher ground. I had time to grab my camera,also.
I knew we would want pictures and possibly need them for proof,with insurance matters.
I led my family out thru a small area at the front of our property,and got them to a dry area on a bridge.Returning to neighbors homes,I was able to reach some elderly people,
And helped them out.
We had some others in our area that were rescued by boat,from nearly neck high water.
The water continued to rise for several hours,completely submerging all our autos,
And flood water entered our home to approximately 6 feet high.
I walked my family a few miles to my Fathers house,and made sure everyone was ok.
My Father accompanied me,and we returned to the area,walking in to as close as we could.Iâ€™ve never seen anything so real and scary,right before me,in all my life.
The small creek that ran near our home had breached itâ€™s banks,and our street looked
like a river.This all took place in no more than an hour and a half.
There were waves and debris smacking our home,churning up white-water.Storage
Barns were crossing streets and yards,people were screaming,and there were still only
Neighbors and a couple volunteers in an old boat to help anyone who had not gotten out.
In the end,no one in our neighborhood died,and only two dead in our county,so we feel fortunate.
If this had occured during the night,I truly believe my whole family would have perished.

The end results are,we have no autos,all our homeâ€™s contents were destroyed,and we have been working like mad all week in a cleanup\salvage effort.
All our furniture, appliances,electronics,and most clothing will have to be replaced.
Basically,we got a few clothes,some memorabilia and the rest is gone.
Our home took several days to clean out,it was like a giant blender had been turned on,
From the force of the current.I even had to remove a dead rabbit from our kitchen counter,he had been unable to escape the swift water and was pushed in our house.
 I salvaged what tools I could from my workshop,but that had to come after our home,
So many are lost to water and rust damage.

I will be closing my website,and returning any money for orders that have occurred.
Iâ€™m Sorry,but there is nothing else I can do right now.
I salvaged some live centers,and drill chucks,cleaned and oiled, but do not have time to mess with them right now. Iâ€™ll eventually list them when life returns to normal.
There will not be any bushings until life returns to normal,either.Please donâ€™t ask when,
As I do not know,and will not have time to reply.If someone wants the business,just contact me.

We did not have flood insurance on our home,as it was not in a flood plane,and our agent
Didnâ€™t recommend it.Only two of our four autos had full coverage,so two (a â€™98 and a â€™99)will be going to the steel scrapyard.We are told it will be another week yet before they settle on the two that had full coverage.No rental coverage,either.



I got my camera when we left and have several photos to share of as it was happening,what it looked like after,and they are here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/johnnycnc7/FloodOf2008

Thanks for taking time to read,and I hope anyone else who has been flooded has had the same fortune we didâ€¦to make it out alive.
I am using a borrowed laptop,and will not have it long,so if I am able to reply to any emails from members,I will try to get to all of them,but if I miss you,please donâ€™t
Feel offended.
Iâ€™m getting wireless thru our cell carrier,but will probably cancel in the 30  day trial
Period due to cost.
Iâ€™ll eventually return when we get a place to call home again,and get reasonably priced internet.
We can use all the prayers we can get right now.
Thanks for reading,
John Goodin


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Our prayers are with you Johnny. Hope everything turns out alright for you and your family.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow!  What a disaster.  At least you all survived.  Many prayers will be headed your way.

Marc


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny-
Thoughts and prayers your way.  remeber what is most inmportant and that they are safe and with you.  pm me if I can help in any way.
Jon


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to here about this Johnny.Our thoughts and prayers are with you.I am just glad you and your family are ok.The rest can be replaced.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you are all safe. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 16, 2008)

John; 

I can't imagine what you are going through right now.  I'm praying that our Father God provides for you in ways that you can't imagine right now.


----------



## tas2181 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank God you and your family are all OK. You and all the others with flood problems are in our prayers.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2008)

John , it wasn't that bad here . I was hoping for the better for you , but it looks like my hope was in vain . Let me know , what I can do to help . Good job capturing the ordeal . Take care !


----------



## TBone (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny, you have my prayers for you and your family.  You and your family are safe, the material goods can be replaced even if it's hard.  I'm a long ways away but will gladly help if I can.


----------



## Verne (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnnie, rest assured that you and yours will be in our prayers.
Vern


----------



## LanceD (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny I hope things work out for you and glad you and your family made it out safe. I've been through several Hurricanes and floods where I can say we literraly left with just the clothes on our backs and can say I truly know how you are feeling at the present. Once back in 1987 the waters rose so fast that all we could do was jump into my bass boat and ride till we hit higher land. 

Take care and good luck to you and your family. We'll be waiting for you to return.


----------



## markgum (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW.  you all are having some really wild weather back there.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## wudnhed (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG Johnny, my heart goes out to you and your family.  I'll be saying prayers for all of you.  God Bless!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone,all the prayers we can get will be very appreciated.
You all are my extended family,and I am thankful for you.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2008)

John,

My heart goes out to you, if there is anything my wife or I can do, please let us know.


----------



## DozerMite (Jun 16, 2008)

John,
Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I'm glad you and your family are safe. I hope everything works out for you. I'm only a couple hours away, if there is anything I can do to help just let me know.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny,
I'm glad to hear you and your family are safe.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 16, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and the others hurt by the wrath of nature this year.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jun 16, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family, thankfully you are all ok.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 16, 2008)

John ...... we're so glad to hear that you and your family are safe.  We'll be praying for you.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 17, 2008)

John,

We are lifting you in prayer. You have been a great help to many many people on this forum. We thank you and we lift you in prayer.


----------



## BruceK (Jun 17, 2008)

This is just terrible news.  Sorry for your losses, I'm so glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 17, 2008)

John, shocked at the pictures and so glad you and your family are safe.

When the time comes, let me know, I have blanks I can send you to start your pen turning stash again.

All my very best wishes.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 17, 2008)

I would be happy to send you blanks, etc to help you replace your stash when you're ready.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 17, 2008)

Johnny my heart goes out to you, your friends, family and neighbors. Seeing this devistation up close and personal really hits hard. [V]
I pray you and your community make a swift and strong come back. 

Regarding FLOOD insurance. 99.9% of folks not in a flood zone do not buy flood insurance. I also do not recomend it to my clients not in a flood zone. That is until last year, when we had places flood that never flooded before. We are having some really weird weather and cat losses lately, very unpredictable. (as if someone upstairs is getting pissed off) If you are not in a flood zone, you can obtain flood insurance fairly reasonable, about 250.00 a year, depending on your area, may be worth a call to your agent.


----------



## brycej (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi John, 

Glad to hear that you and your family are safe. Flooding like that is hard to imagine. Let us know if there is anything we can do to help. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Cheers, Bryce.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 17, 2008)

Johnny, I am glad you and your family are safe. I will start putting aside some tools to send out when you are ready. I hope you get back to normal life again soon and if you need anything, please PM me and I will do what I can.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 17, 2008)

Johnny, so sorry about your home. Glad everyone got out ok. I will be praying for you and your family. When things settle down and you are getting ready to turn some pens again let me know and I will give you quite a few blanks to work with. I have more blanks than I will every use. My daughter lives in Indianapolis and I see her quite often and can give them to her and see that you get them. Take care.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you,everyone.I feel fortunate to have a great
group of friends like you.
My family and I are ok,and that is what matters most.
We have a place to stay,and all the basics.
Life is as good as it can get at a time like this.
Again thank you all for caring so very much!


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 17, 2008)

John, I was wondering if you were affected by this (and praying not) when I saw the news about the area. That is just terrible. But I'm glad you and the family are okay. You and yours (and all affected by this) will remain in our prayers.


----------



## Monty (Jun 17, 2008)

John, You and your family as well as all in the area will be in my prayers. At least there was no loss of life. Material good can be replaced, but a loved one can't.


----------



## Chasper (Jun 17, 2008)

John, I'm sorry about your high water problems.  I've done some high water clean up and lots of sandbagging, I know you are going through difficult times.  I'm in a small part of southern Indiana that missed the floods this time; south of the White River drainage and west of the Big Blue.  I'll have some drift wood clean up to do my Gibson County land when the water goes down, there won't much if any farm income this year.

Your family and community are in my prayers.  You have a lot of work in front of you.  I'll order more bushings someday, but that can and will wait.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear this and if I can help in anyway please pm me


----------



## bitshird (Jun 17, 2008)

John, I am very sorry to learn of your family's misfortune, I am glad all are safe and well, as has been said Things, can be replaced, at least most things can, you and your's will be in my prayers along with the other poor souls caught in the terrible Midwest flooding,


----------



## penhead (Jun 17, 2008)

John, just saw your post...am so glad you and your family are safe...our prayers will be with you.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 17, 2008)

At times like this we realize what's really important.  Glad that you and your family are safe and that were are able to share the experience with us.  We're here to help if you need us.  All the best.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2008)

That is terrible news John, my prayers are with you and your family and of course all who are affected!


----------



## broitblat (Jun 17, 2008)

John,

Glad to hear you and them family are OK.  I know the rest can still be a struggle, but at least that is hopefully recoverable.

I hope for the best for you and your family to get through this as painlessly as possible.

  -Barry


----------



## bkc (Jun 17, 2008)

My prayers go out to you and your family, and all the others effected by this horrible flooding.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 17, 2008)

May God bless you


----------



## txbatons (Jun 17, 2008)

John...glad to hear that you and your family are safe. Y'all are certainly in our family's prayers during this time.


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jeez, John, I just saw this...  *So* glad you and your family are safe and well.  The rest will come in time.  Add my hopes to the others on this forum that you will bounce back better than before.


----------



## mitchm (Jun 18, 2008)

John, that you and your family are safe is a blessing! You are all in our prayers!!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 18, 2008)

You and your family are in our thoughts.  Take things one day at a time and this too shall pass.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 18, 2008)

You and your family are in my prayers.
Andy


----------



## airrat (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this so late Johnny, I am glad your family is ok.  We will keep you all and your neighbors in our prayers.


----------



## rherrell (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words, good luck my friend.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 19, 2008)

Your and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 19, 2008)

Johnny, I'm really sorry, that shouldn't happen to anyone, let alone one of our family members here on IAP.

I live in the flood plane right next to our pretty little creek, and have experienced the pain and loss that you feel, although not near on the same scale as you. I lost my work van and tons of personal property, not to mention the damage to the house, and there's no way to describe the feeling of helplessness and violation that you must be going through. Please know that you and your family are in my prayers, and reading the captions on your pictures was amazing. You had me grinning a couple of times reading through them. Keeping your sense of humor is a sign of great inner strength during tragedy, and you have my sympathy and respect through this.

The way you're being the solid rock while leading your family through this crisis is probably testing your mettle a bit, and there are times when you're going to feel like giving up and losing it (if you haven't already). Your strength is what they're all leaning on and counting on, so keep the faith. Know that we're all pulling for you, and keep your chin up. Going back for your neighbors and literally diving in and helping your community says a lot about you as a person. Well done my friend, you are a hero in my book. Hang in there. [B)]


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2008)

Well said Bro !


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 19, 2008)

Many heartfelt Thanks to all who have helped with thoughts,
prayers,and encouraging words.
So many have reached out and shown love and caring.
Thank you all so very much,it helps me keep going.
We are all hanging in there,I'm back to work,have had
the initial FEMA inspection,and trying to maintain what
little sanity I have left.
The wife and kids are still in shock,or just denial,maybe.not sure which.
For me it is a reality,and a challenge.
Again,thanks to everyone for your support!
You all are the best ever.[:I]


----------

